# Wallpaper von dianelized19 - International Edition



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2012)

So, die ausländischen Mädels werden hier gewürdigt. Die neuesten Sachen liegen in 1920x1200 und 1920x1080 vor, einige ältere leider nur in 1920x1200. 
Den Anfang macht mal (völlig untypisch  ) keine Blondine:

*Leighton Meester*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

mehr folgt in unregelmäßigen Abständen...​


----------



## Sachse (23 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

das es keine Blondine ist, stört mich nicht, wenn es sich um Leighton (mein Nr. 2 GG-Girl) handelt 

:thx: dianelized12


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Danke Sachse, weiter gehts im Text...

*Betty Draper aka January Jones*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Blake Lively*



 

​


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

schöööööne Wallis


----------



## Sachse (24 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

und schon kommt mein GG Girl Nr.1 hinterher :thumbup:

ach ja, January is auch ne ganz nette 

deine Wallis sind ja eh immer klasse :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Auch hier danke für das Feedback :thumbup: , so um auch mal eine etwas Unbekannte in den Fokus zu rücken, also ich bin hellauf begeistert von:

*Petra Silander*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (26 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

die zweitschönste Petra, die ich kenne!  Gute Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Danke GreatOne :thumbup: . Hier mal gerade die neuesten:

*Luisana Lopilato*



 

 

*Reka Ebergenyi*



 



*Kimberly Matula*



 

​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Schöne Arbeiten! :thumbup:


----------



## Magni (27 Juni 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Echt klasse Arbeit. :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Danke Magni und MetalFan :thumbup:

*Chyler Leigh*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

*Leighton Meester*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (14 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Schön! :thumbup:


----------



## Jone (17 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Sehr schöne Wallis. Tolle Arbeit


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Danke Jone und Toolman!!

Passend zu den tollen Bildern von heute, gibts dieses Mal die Sammlung der schönsten und talentiertesten Australierin:

*Delta Goodrem*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Neues Wallie von der goldigen...

*Becki Newton*



 

 

und zusätzlich noch die (leider) völlig unbekannte, aber perfekt in mein Portfolio (  ) passende...

*Berit Birkeland*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

:thx: dir für die feinen Wallis der hübschen Mädels


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*


*Rachel Nichols*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

*Daniela Hantuchova*



 

 

*Darya Klishina*



 



*Emily VanCamp*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

*Clemence Poesy*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

*Diana Vickers*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Die Neuesten 

*Jayne Moore*



 



*Kinga*



 

 

 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

 

 

*Toni Garrn*
(neu)



 

​


----------



## frank63 (8 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International*

Danke für die Wallis von Kinga.


----------



## Toolman (8 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Und auch hier nochmal ein :thx: für Toni! :WOW:


----------



## Magni (8 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*



Toolman schrieb:


> Und auch hier nochmal ein :thx: für Toni! :WOW:



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Auch danke für die restlichen tollen Arbeiten. :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Aus aktuellem Anlass: D12 proudly presents:

*Katrina Bowden*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

2 simple Neue

*Belinda*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

*Diana Vickers*



 

 

da man hier seine Beiträge nicht mehr editieren kann, hier noch mal ein Quali-Update für

*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Also ich kann nix dafür, dass sie beide den gleichen Vornamen haben, sind halt so schnuckelig 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Sarah Jones*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

bei der zweiten Sarah unterschreib ich das sofort, die erste kenn ich nicht  *ick weiß, Bildungslücke* 

:thx: für die wallis


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

*Delta Goodrem*



 

 

*Petra Nemcova*



 



*Sara Rue*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (29 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Das nenn ich mal ne gute Auswahl an Wallpaper












:thx: für Petra und Delta


----------



## Q (29 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Delta :drip: :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Tolles neues Bild der hübschen ehemaligen Lost-Mitstreiterin. Mal schauen, wie sie sich in Taken 2 so durchschlägt...

*Maggie Grace*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Noch a lecker Mädel:

*Maria Sharapova*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Die unvermeidliche *Sarah Gadon* 



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

*Taylor Swift*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Magni (12 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Mal wieder tolle Arbeit. :thumbup: Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

Mal wieder 2 schöne PS-Aktionen gefunden, hier das Ergebnis

*Abbie Cornish*
(neu)



 



*Amber Heard*



 

​


----------



## die_pest (29 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

thx for maggie and delta. kinda hard to find.


----------



## koftus89 (4 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

danke vielmals für die post.


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International - Updates*

*Jayne Moore*



 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## pupsi21 (5 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

:thx: :thumbup: Super Arbeiten!


----------



## vbg99 (5 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Wunderschöne Mädchen! Danke!


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Felicity Jones*
(neu)



 

 

 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Taylor Swift*



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Unbekannte Schönheit*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Carrie Unterholz*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Amber Heard*



 



*Darya Klishina*



 

 

 



*Joss Stone*
(neu)



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Erin Heatherton*
(Auch schon eins von der gestrigen VS-Show  )



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Erin ist immer ein Blickfang :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Angela Lindvall*



 

 

*Bridgit Mendler*



 



*Marloes Horst*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

thx für Bridgit


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Eine sehr nette Auswahl hast du da getroffen :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Anabela Belikova*



 



*Sara Jean Underwood*



 

 


*Taylor Swift*



 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Jennifer Morrison*



 

​


----------



## Zeus40 (23 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Großartige Arbeit! :thumbup:

:thx: für die Mühe und die Ausdauer!


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Felicity Jones*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## toothsain (30 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Großartige Wallpaper:thumbup:

Gleich ein neues Hintergrundbild gewählt:WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*



toothsain schrieb:


> Großartige Wallpaper:thumbup:
> 
> Gleich ein neues Hintergrundbild gewählt:WOW:



Nur so aus Interesse, welches isses?


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Vielleicht sollte ich öfters einen trinken, richtig was geschafft heute 

*Anais Pouliot*



 

 

*Ashley Benson*



 

 

 

 

*Deborah Francois*



 

 

*Gemma Arterton*



 



*Katheryn Winnick*



 

 
​


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

sehr schöne wallis, vielen Dank


----------



## Sachse (3 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

:WOW: Ashley :WOW:

:thx: d12


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Kirsten Dunst*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Pixie Lott*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (10 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

thx für Pixie


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Kirsten Dunst*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## sondo (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Was für den Sachsen 

*Blake Lively*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Nicht nur für den Sachsen  :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (18 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

ooooooooooooh, gleich wallis für mich gemacht - ich bin entzückt :WOW:

vielen Dank für Schatzi-Wallis (gehen gleich in den walli-changer rein)


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Maggie Lawson*



 



*Una Healey*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized12 - International Edition*

*Delta Goodrem
*


 

 

*Juno Temple*



 

 

*Maria Sharapova*



 



*Naomi Watts*



 

 

*Stefanie Scott*
(neu)



 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Schöne Auswahl :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Kerry Morgan*
(neu)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (9 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Schöne Wallies von Kerry :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Sachse (9 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

ne neue Blondine vom blondes-Lover 

gefällt mir 

Taylor sowieso 

:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Danke Jungs :thumbup:

Gestern mal wieder auf den Schirm gekommen, schade dass von ihr so wenig zu sehen ist, eine (fast) perfekte Frau: sehr humorvoll, schön, kann gut schauspielern. Total underrated :angry: 

*Becki Newton*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Ashley Benson*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (11 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

die Firma dankt herzlichst für die schneller Lieferung der "Bstellung" :thumbup:


----------



## katerkarlo (15 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Danke für die superscharfen Bilder


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Autumn Holley*



 

 

*Becki Newton*



 

 

*Gemma Arterton*



 

 

*Leighton Meester*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (16 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

dankeschön für Leighton 

der Rest auch gelungen wie immer


----------



## Brian (16 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Danke für die herrlichen Wallis,gruss Brian :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Dido*



 



*Felicity Jones*



 



*Karlie Kloss*
(neu)



 



Die hier sind nicht von mir, woanders gefunden, aber vielleicht hat jemand Interesse:

*Katrina Bowden*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (20 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Gefällt mir :thumbup:


----------



## heinzeimer (21 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schöner Mix


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

So jetzt fahren wir das Niveau mal ein bisschen runter und es folgen unregelmäßig ein paar von den sogenannten Internet-Models  . Hier die ungeschlagene Nummer 1:

*Iveta Vale*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Fahr ruhig runter hauptsache sexy  :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Hey, sowas hatte ich eigentlich auch geplant! 

nett, :thx: für Iveta :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (27 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht, wer diese Ivete ist und was die macht, kann's mir nach eingehenden Studien der Wallis zwar denken , aber Grundeindruck: schaut schmucke aus


----------



## MetalFan (27 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Mit dem Niveau kann ich bestens leben! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Request (Auftrags)-Erfüllung 

*Julianne Hough*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (29 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

man dankt zutiefst :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Anna Kendrick*



 

 

 

 

*Diana Vickers*



 

 

*Elisha Cuthbert*



 

 

 



*Felicity Jones*



 

 

*Valorie Curry*
(neu)



 

​


----------



## Sachse (1 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:WOW: gleich 3 süße Schnuten auf einmal

:thx: für Anna, meine 2. liebste blonde Britin Diana und Elisha


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

4-Non-Blondes 

*Gemma Arterton*



 

 

 



*Ginnifer Goodwin*



 

 

*Karlie Kloss*



 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (5 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: 

seh aber nur 3 non-blondes


----------



## MrZaro (5 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr Schöne Wallpaper!!!!


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Karlie Kloss*



 

 

*Kirsten Dunst*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Felicity Jones*



 

 

*Keira Knightley*



 



*Melanie Laurent*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Bella Heathcote*
(neu)



 

 

*Maggie Grace* 
(mit Erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich das Bild noch garnicht als Wallpaper habe  )



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Lieber hätte ich welche mit dem Oscar in der Hand gemacht, aber Hollywood halt...






Zum Trost hier ein paar andere von

*Naomi Watts*



 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Brian (25 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: für deine tollen Arbeiten wie immer alllererste Sahne,gruss Brian :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Eben das passende Wallpaper zum gestrigen Post 

*Michelle Monaghan*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (5 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

So mal 2 nette neue PS-Aktionen gefunden, gleich mal ausprobiert 

*Katheryn Winnick*



 

 

*Naomi Watts*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (9 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Hat was :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (14 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Amy Adams*



 

 

*Chloe Grace Moretz*



 



*Deborah Francois*



 



*Eliza Coupe*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*January Jones*



 

 

*Kate Hudson*



 

 

 



*Rachael Taylor*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (20 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (27 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*January Jones*



 

 

*Reese Witherspoon*



 

 

Und wers noch nicht bemerkt hat, ein neues Fave-Wallie 



 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Brittany Robertson*



 

 

 

 

*Saoirse Ronan*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (30 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Dankeschön für Brittany


----------



## Haffi (31 März 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: 

Besonders für DELTA GOODREM!!!!! :drip::drip::drip::drip::drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Kinga*



 

 

*Rachel Skarsten*
(neu)



 

 

 

 

*Willa Holland*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (2 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Rachel und Willa


----------



## Rolli (5 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die Mädels


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Amy Adams*



 

 

 



*Jessica Stam*



 



*Lea Seydoux*
(neu)



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Melissa Benoist*








 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*A.J. Cook*
(neu)



 



*Katie Cassidy*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (12 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: für AJ


----------



## Sachse (12 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

die Firma dankt für beide :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die schöne A.J.


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Alison Brie*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (16 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

sehr schick :drip:


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Schöne Pose  :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Ashley Hinshaw*



 

 

 

 

*Gwyneth Paltrow*



 

 

*Rachel Nichols*



 



*Rosamund Pike* (inspired by Bac  )



 



*Taylor Swift*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (20 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für alle fünfe, sehr schöne Wallis - wie eigentlich immer :thx:


----------



## gugolplex (20 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

So viele tolle Wallpaper! Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit! :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Abigail Breslin*



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (21 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Dankeschön für die promte Erfüllung meines Request :WOW: :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Zu ihrem Ehrentag packe ich die fehlenden Wallies noch mal in beiden Auflösungen hier rein 

glueck09 Amber zum 27sten










 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Dido Armstrong*



 

 

*Katheryn Winnick*



 

 

*Maggie Grace*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (25 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr knuffig! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Alice Eve*
(neu)



 

 

*Chloe Madeley*
(neu)



 

 

*Kirsten Dunst*



 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Bridgit Mendler*



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

*Melissa Rauch*
(neu)



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Amber Heard*



 

 

*Hanna Verboom*
(neu)



 

 

*Lauren Conrad*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Hanna Verboom*



 



*Isla Fisher*



 



*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

 

 

*Maria Sharapova*



 




*Rachael Taylor*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Wunderschöne Auswahl da sage ich doch mal :thx:


----------



## Apus72 (25 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Hab' den Fred eben erst entdeckt, sehr schöne Auswahl, danke Dir für deine Mühe !!!


----------



## ejik (30 Mai 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

schöne Wallis danke:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Ilse DeLange* (Niederländische Sängerin)







(neu)



 

 

 



*Kinga*



 



*Rebecca Hall*
(neu)



 

 


*Troian Bellisario*
(neu)



 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

2 aktuelle Updates 


*Lea Seydoux*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

​


----------



## Molle (14 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Tolle Bilder !


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Anna Kendrick*



 

 

*Claire Julien*
(neu)



 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (16 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Dankeschön für Anna



und Troian


----------



## Rolli (21 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Amy Adams*



 

 

 

 

*Maria Sharapova*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Nette Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (23 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

dankeschön für Amy, goiles Walli :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Julie Benz*



 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (24 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Julie ist immer nett anzuschauen, auch auf dem Desktop! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juni 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Gemma Arterton*



 

 

 

 

*Ilse DeLange*
(da es wahrscheinlich eh keinen interessiert, nur in meiner Auflösung  )





*Kristen Bell*



 

 
​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

*Pixie Lott*



 

 

*Teresa Palmer*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (1 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Dankeschön für Pixie


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Clemence Poesy*



 

 

*Kerry Morgan*



 



*Maria Lyth*
(new)



 

 

*Stefanie Scott*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (8 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Rachel Riley*
(new)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die nette Rachel


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Anna Kendrick*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (19 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

ich danke herzlichst


----------



## Rolli (20 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Nett :thx: sehr


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Anna Friel*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 



*Rosamund Pike*
(nicht neu, nur einen kleinen Fehler beseitigt  )



 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schöne Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Für den Sachsen (und für mich natürlich auch  )

*Britt Robertson*



 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Sachse (25 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

die Firma dankt herzlichst


----------



## Rolli (25 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Ich hoffe für die anderen User auch  :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*



Rolli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für die anderen User auch  :thx: dir



Selbstverständlich, die hatte ich fast vergessen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Danke, mal wieder Wallpaper die mir auch zusagen.:thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Carey Mulligan*



 

 

*Lindsay Ellingson*
(new)



 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (29 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Vielen Dank für Lindsay


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*






*Diana zum 22ten*





*Diana Vickers*



 

 

 

​
Bald kommt ja ein neues Album, da kann man hoffentlich mal wieder auf mehr Präsenz hoffen ...


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für das Geburtstagskind


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Behati Prinsloo & Karlie Kloss*



 

 

*Doutzen Kroes*



 

 

*Emilia Fox*
(new)



 

 

*Kimberley Garner*
(new)



 

 

*Maria Sharapova*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Schöne Auswahl diesmal :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Gemma Arterton*



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

*Tiiu Kuik*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Wieder mal sehr schön :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Melanie Laurent*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Fein,Fein :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Josefin Hedström*
(new)



 

 

 



*Lindsay Ellingson*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 




*Saoirse Ronan*



 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*
(new)



 

​


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Vielen Dank für Lindsay


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: sehr


----------



## Falkomat (21 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

danke, danke, danke für die vorzüglichen Wallis


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Erin Heatherton*



 



*Kimberley Garner*
(jaaa, nicht so perfekt, bei dem Hintergrund gings nicht besser, wem's nicht gefällt, kanns ja lassen  )



 




*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die netten Wallis


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Nur eins, weil das jemand bestimmten wohl interessieren könnte 

*Anna Kendrick*



 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

 Da hast du ja den "interessanten" Teil weggeschnitten!


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*



MetalFan schrieb:


> Da hast du ja den "interessanten" Teil weggeschnitten!



Besser?



 

​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*



dianelized13 schrieb:


> Besser?​



Ich denke schon! :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (25 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

ich danke dir für Anna :WOW: :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Ashley Hinshaw*



 

 

*Clemence Poesy*



 

 

*Meredith Monroe*
(new)



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

 

 

 



*Stefanie Scott*



 

 
​


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Dakota Fanning*
(new)



 

 

*Melanie Laurent*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Sophie Turner*
(new)



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Claire Holt*



 

 

*Felicity Jones*



 



*Laura Ramsey*



 



*Sarah Gadon*
(weils so schön war, noch eins  )



 

 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Felicity Jones*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## Charly68 (19 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Bridgit Mendler*



 

 

*Frida Gustavsson*
(new)



 

 

 



*Heloise Guerin*
(new)



 




*Katrina Bowden*



 



*Saoirse Ronan*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (19 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Schöne Mischung! :thx: für Frida und Katrina :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Post 3000* :WOW:

*Isla Fisher*



 

 

*Maria Pie*
(new, irgendein Internet-Model, aber schon süß)



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

 

 

*Scarlett Johansson*
(new)



 

 ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Glückwunsch zu 3000 posts:thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Ilse DeLange*



 

 

*Katrina Bowden*



 

 


*Kimberley Garner*



 

 

*Valorie Curry*



 

​


----------



## pofgo (28 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

klasse


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Karlie Kloss*



 

 

*Neue Faves*



​


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Jayne Moore*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Brian (2 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Danke für die tollen Collagen von Miss Moore


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Genevieve Morton*



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Amber Heard*



 

 

*Gabrielle Aplin*
(new)



 

 

*Molly Quinn*
(new)



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Diana Vickers*



 

 ​


----------



## Sachse (12 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Diana :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Chloe Moretz*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Aus aktuellem Anlass

*Elisabeth Van Tergouw*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Dakota Fanning*



 

 

*Jennifer Morrison*



 

 

*Rosamund Pike*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Holly Eriksson*
(new)



 



*Lauren German*
(new)



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 

*Stefanie Scott*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Nette Mädels :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Abigail Clancy*
(new)



 

 

*Genevieve Morton*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (25 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Genevieve und Miranda gehen immer :thumbup: :thx: für die Auswahl


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

War nicht ganz so einfach, das Zusammenfügen, hoffe das sieht einigermaßen aus 

*Joanne Froggatt*
(new)



 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Brian (28 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

KLasse Arbeit,vielen dank fürs hochladen


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Nett die Joanne :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

So mal wieder fleißig Ideen geklaut von Tool 

*Anna Sophia Robb*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (1 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*



dianelized13 schrieb:


> So mal wieder fleißig Ideen geklaut von Tool ​



:thumbup: Kann man so machen


----------



## Death Row (1 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Hallöchen! *.*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Geklaut oder nicht, die Wallpaper von Anna Sophia sind Klasse! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst gemacht:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Gute Idee gehabt d13 :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Laura Chiatti*
(immer noch einer der besten Shoots aller Zeiten, mal ein paar neue)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Hehnii (3 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Kenn ich nicht. Sieht aber gut aus. :thumbup:
:thx: für die Arbeiten!


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Anna Kournikova*



 

 

*Erin Heatherton Toni Garrn Lindsay Ellingson*



 

 

*Lydia Hearst*
(new)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Amber Heard*



 



*Bridget Malcolm*
(new)



 

 

 

 

*Genevieve Morton*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir besonders für Amber :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (15 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Ganz fluffige Wallpaper dabei :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

So hier ein Schwung VS-Wallies, Mädels dürften bekannt sein (hoffe ich doch mal) 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Für pofgo 

*Kimberley Garner*



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Auch wenn sie für pofgo sind sage trotzdem :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## pofgo (21 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*










:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Mal so schnell nebenbei, gibt so selten was von ihr, da muss das Bild aufn Desktop :thumbup:

*Leighton Meester*



 

​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Ich bin doch immer wieder gern behilflich! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: schön


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*








 



*Teresa Palmer*
(@Metal: Wieso sollte ich die nicht mehr mögen, Haare sind doch noch blond  )



 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die feinen Wallis


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*



dianelized13 schrieb:


> (@Metal: Wieso sollte ich die nicht mehr mögen, Haare sind doch noch blond  )​



Du hast den entsprechenden Thread immerhin knapp 34 Stunden lang übersehen!


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Jessica Capshaw*
(new)



 

 

*Rosamund Pike*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

*Liana Liberato*
(new)



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Tolle Wallis der beiden Schönen


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Amy Adams*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Wurde auch mal Zeit das mal was neues kommt  :thx: dir klasse Wallis


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Danke! Schöne Arbeiten! :thumbup:
Ein Sexy-Rücken kommt doch immer gut!


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

*Taylor Schilling*
(new)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (19 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Wie immer ein exquisiter Geschmack !


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

So damit Weihnachtsstimmung aufkommt, erst mal Beach-Beauties 

*Brooklyn Decker*



 

 

*Erin Heatherton*



 

​


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Eine etwas andere Art von Weihnachtsstimmung  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

Ja so kann man auch Weihnachten feiern :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Was schnelles zwischen den Feiertagen, damit der Thread nicht einschläft 

*Isabelle Carre*




(new)



 

 

*Sienna Miller*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die schnellen Mädels


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Gwyneth Paltrow*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

 

 



*Troian Bellisario*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Die letzten 3 kenn ich nicht, noch nie gesehen! 
Aber :thx: noch für Gwyneth!
War ja klar, das Du von der Blonden noch einen Walli machst.


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ava Sambora*
(new)



 

 

Neues Fave-Wallie 



​


----------



## Hehnii (7 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Den Fave-Walli hab ich ja schon bewundert und als gut befunden, aber auch Ava sieht nicht schlecht aus. :thumbup:
Na :thx: doch!


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Nicht schlecht :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (7 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Durchaus nettes Fave-Wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Elsa Hosk*
(new)



 



*Felicity Jones*



 

 

*Kaya Scodelario*



 



*Margot Robbie*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schöne Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## neith (14 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ein sehr sehr schöne Sammlung, danke!


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ich hoffe, die nächsten Tage wird der leere Thread hier wieder voll  Solange nehm ich halt Bam. Erst mal 2 Februar-Wallies:

*Doutzen Kroes, Lindsay Ellingson*



 

 


 

 

Und dann die normalen:

*A.J. Cook*



 

 

*Ashley Benson*



 

 

*Michelle Dockery*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Nett :thumbup: :thx: für Lindsay


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schöne Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

...und Fave-Wallie noch mal leicht aktualisiert



 

​


----------



## Hehnii (20 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sieht fast aus wie die Frau von Deiner "Sig". 

.....aber hübsch. :thx:


----------



## Rolli (20 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die schöne Rachael


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Margot Robbie*



 

 ​


----------



## MetalFan (23 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

 Das ging ja schneller als bei der Feuerwehr! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (23 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wie immer sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



MetalFan schrieb:


> Das ging ja schneller als bei der Feuerwehr! :thumbup:



d14 hat wohl zu wenig zu tun, das er so schnell die Wallis gebastelt hat. 
Gelohnt hat es sich aber! :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Jetzt wo PS wieder geht, 2 neue, das Rachael war eigentlich schon am WE geplant 

*Michelle Dockery*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

​

...Fehler auf Michelle-WP verbessert


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ich schätze mal der Sachse wartet nur drauf 

*Anna Kendrick*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (28 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Anna


----------



## Rolli (29 Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die nette Anna


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Sienna Miller*



 




 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

​


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schöööööööööööö.....


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Bridget Malcolm*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

​


----------



## Death Row (2 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wo wir wieder beim Thema "Hintergründe" wären :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (2 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Abbie Cornish*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 

*Pixie Lott*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (4 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Von den Dreien ist eindeutig Miranda mein Favorit! 
:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Carey Mulligan*



 

 

*Frida Gustavsson*



 

 

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Amber Heard*



 

 

*Erin Moriarty*
(new)



 

 

*Maria Sharapova*



 

 

*Pixie Lott*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (9 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Du guckst anscheinend auch nicht mehr in meinen Thread...


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ganz nett fast wie Tool


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Stefanie Scott*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (12 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Stef & Pixie


----------



## Rolli (12 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Bridgit Mendler*



 



*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

​


----------



## Death Row (15 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Léa 
Sylvia


----------



## Rolli (16 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Die ersten 2 einfachen

*Delta Goodrem*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (17 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön, sieht so aus, als bräuchte ich garnicht anzufangen


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Nette Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Camilla Luddington*
(new)



 

 

*Felicity Jones*



 



*Genevieve Morton*



 



*Margot Robbie*



 

​


----------



## Brian (19 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Danke dir für die neuen Wallis sehen klasse aus


----------



## MetalFan (19 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Margot! :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (20 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder einmal tolle Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Darby Stanchfield*
(new)



 

 

*Kate Bock*
(new)



 

 

*Lily James*
(new)



 

 

 

 

 



​


----------



## vbg99 (26 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wie immer, sehr gelungen!


----------



## Toolman (26 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für das WP von Kate :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Katheryn Winnick*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (2 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Amy Adams*



 

 

*Leighton Meester*



 



*Rachael Taylor*



 

​


----------



## MetalFan (2 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Beim Rachael-WP weiß man ja gar nicht wo man zuerst hinschauen soll! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (3 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Die letzten drei Wallis sind Dir sehr gut gelungen. :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (7 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wochenend-Einstimmung mit M&M 

*Margot Robbie*



 



*Michelle Dockery*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Feine Arbeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (12 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Charlie Newman*
(new)



 

 

 

 

*Malgosia Guzowska*
(new)



 

 

 

 

*Saoirse Ronan*



 

 

*Shailene Woodley*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schöne Auswahl wieder :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Aus Mangel an Motiven mal nur ein neues

*Bridget Malcolm*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (15 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

thanks für Amy & Leighton


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die süsse Bridget


----------



## dianelized20 (20 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Bridget Malcolm*



 

 

 



*Kirsten Dunst*



 

 

 

 

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (21 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Tolle Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (31 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Claudia Lee*
(new)



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (31 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis :thx: sehr


----------



## Schweizer (31 März 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sarah Gadon
kenn ich nicht, aber wunderschönes Walli!
:thx: d14


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



Schweizer schrieb:


> Sarah Gadon
> kenn ich nicht, aber wunderschönes Walli!
> :thx: d14



Dann wirds Zeit, dass du sie kennenlernst 

So schnell mal eins einschieben, bevor es jemand anderes macht 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

​


----------



## Quackianer (1 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Shailene Woodley ist so ein Mix aus Natalie Portman und Jennifer Lawrence... ein guter Mix!
:thx: btw


----------



## Rolli (1 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für sexy Miranda :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

"Einschieben" haha


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Erster Versuch mit Blender (3D-Schriftzug  )

*January Jones*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Hehnii (9 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wow, die sind Dir gut gelungen! :thumbup:

Dankeschön!


----------



## Rolli (10 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schöne Arbeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

*Nina Van Bree*
(new)



 



*Zooey Deschanel*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (16 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal feine Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ashley Hinshaw*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (21 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



dianelized14 schrieb:


> *Lea Seydoux*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ich geh' kaputt.....


----------



## Hehnii (22 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Hier sind ja auch schon wieder so viele neue Wallis in der Zwischenzeit gepostet worden. :thumbup:

Am besten gefallen von der Optik her hat mir Nina Van Bree, auch wenn ich sie überhaupt nicht kenne. 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



Hehnii schrieb:


> Am besten gefallen von der Optik her hat mir Nina Van Bree, auch wenn ich sie überhaupt nicht kenne.
> 
> :thx:



Model aus den Niederlanden natürlich 

*Nora Arnezeder*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die nette Nora


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Bracha van Doesburgh*



 

 

*Karlie Kloss*



 

 

*Maggie Grace*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Maggie ist für meinen Geschmack der beste Walli! :thumbup:

:thx: vielmals!!!


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ganz nett aber die erste kenne ich gar nicht 

:thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



Rolli schrieb:


> Ganz nett aber die erste kenne ich gar nicht



Kommt natürlich aus dem Fahrrad- und Käseland


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Damit Tool und pofgo schnell meine Raubkopie sehen 

*Kimberley Garner*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (8 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Nette Idee


----------



## GhettoJunge (8 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sexy Frau


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Bridget Malcolm*



 

 

*Emily VanCamp*



 

​


----------



## Hehnii (8 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Hast wieder ein wenig gebastelt? 

echt heiße Mädels :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## pofgo (9 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

danke dir für die Mühe


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Kimberley Garner*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (9 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

thanks für Kim & Emily


----------



## Rolli (9 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die schöne Kimberley


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Anna Sophia Robb*



 

 

*Kimberley Garner*



 

 

 

 

*Lily James*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (10 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

thanks für Anna, Kim & Taylor


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis schöne Motive :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Hier noch die passenden WP zum Geburtstag, dann reichts aber auch 

*Ilse DeLange*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für Ilse


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Auch hier großes :thx: für 10000 Views :thumbup::thumbup:

*Blake Lively*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank d14 für meinen Wunsch 

edit:

und :thx: für Ilse


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Einen Hauch von Attraktivität kann man leider nicht mehr ganz abstreiten 

*Nina Dobrev*
(new)



 

​


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



dianelized14 schrieb:


> Einen Hauch von Attraktivität kann man leider nicht mehr ganz abstreiten ​



du redest dich noch um Kopf und Kragen, man man man 

vielen Dank für Ninja


----------



## MetalFan (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



dianelized14 schrieb:


> Einen Hauch von Attraktivität kann man leider nicht mehr ganz abstreiten ​



 Ach guck mal einer an...! :thumbup: Ein Zeichen dafür das dein Geschmack doch noch besser werden kann! 

Mit Nina habe ich absolut nicht gerechnet! :thx:


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Und ein letztes Mal Nachschub für heute 

*Anne Vyalitsyna*



 

 

*Lily James*



 



*Nina Dobrev*



 

 

*Nora Arnezeder*



 

​


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

nochmals Danke für Ninja, ein Klassiker von ihr


----------



## Schweizer (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



dianelized14 schrieb:


> Einen Hauch von Attraktivität kann man leider nicht mehr ganz abstreiten



nicht mehr? einen Hauch? 
happy010

Na wie dem auch sei,
Herzlichsten Dank _dianelized_ für Ninja! :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (16 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Eliza Taylor*



 

 

*Emily Rose*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

So der erste Schwung des Wochenendes

*Adèle Exarchopoulos*
(new)



 

 

*Andrea Osvart*
(new)



 



*Eliza Bennett*
(new)



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schöner Schwung  :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (29 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

schickes Set und besonders :thx: für Eliza


----------



## pofgo (29 Mai 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

danke dir für die Mühe


----------



## Hehnii (1 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Hab mal wieder vorbei geschaut. 

Ich :thx: Dir für die Blake und Nina Wallis! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Kirsten Dunst*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schöne Motive von Kirsten :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*The Common Linnets - Ilse DeLange + Waylon*



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: schön


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Brie Larson*
(new)



 



*Claudia Lee*



 

 

*Kimberley Garner*



 

 

*Maria Sharapova*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Sara Paxton*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (11 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal eine sehr schöne Auswahl


----------



## Hehnii (11 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Der Walli von Kim gefällt mir! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Emily Wickersham*
(new)



 

 

*Kim (Kimberly) Matula*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Sophie Ellis Bextor*



 

​
725


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (15 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wie immer, eine sehr schöne Auswahl !
Vielen Dank!


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Genevieve Morton*



 




 




 

 

*Lily James*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
731


----------



## Toolman (19 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Diesmal brauch ich ja mal nix machen 

:thx: für Genevieve


----------



## Rolli (19 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

So schnell mal was zusammengezimmert 

*Ashley Benson*



 

​


----------



## Death Row (20 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sieht auf dem Wall so aus als sei Ashley Benson genervt von Ashley Benson


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



Death Row schrieb:


> Sieht auf dem Wall so aus als sei Ashley Benson genervt von Ashley Benson



happy09 könnte man echt meinen


----------



## Death Row (20 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ich glaub ja, dass sie eher eine lange Spring-Breakers-ähnliche Nacht hatte und deswegen soviel Make-Up tragen muss


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ashley mag sich nicht  :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (20 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

thanks für Emily, Ilse & Ashley (und sie ist immer hübsch )


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Frida Gustavsson*



 

 

*Ilse DeLange*



 

​
734


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Juli 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ellen Hoog*
(new / Niederländische Hockey-Spielerin)



 



*Michelle Dockery*



 



*Sylvia Hoeks*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 

​
738


----------



## Rolli (10 Juli 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis wieder mal :thx: schön


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juli 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ashley Benson*



 

 

*Camille Rowe*
(new)



 



*Caroline Sunshine*
(new)



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 

​
742


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Fein,Fein :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Chloe Moretz*



 

 

*Eliza Taylor*



 



*Rebekka Bakken*
(new)



 

 

*Taylor Schilling*



 

​
746


----------



## Rolli (29 Juli 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ilse DeLange*



 

 

*Jessica Stroup*



 

 

*Lily James*



 

 

*Michelle Dockery*



 



*The Common Linnets*



 

​
751


----------



## Rolli (4 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal sehr schön die Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ginny Gardner*
(new)



 




 




 




 

 

*January Jones*



 



*Katherine McNamara*
(new)



 

 

*Kimberley Garner*



 




 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

*Taylor Schilling*



 

​
761


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Danke für deine tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Rolli (10 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (12 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Hab mal wieder vorbei geschaut und finde die letzten Wallis nicht schlecht. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Cara Delevigne*
(new)



 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

 

*Victory Van Tuyl*
(new)



 

​
764


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: schön vor allen für Cara :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (14 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

thanks die Wallis, speziell Ashley, Chloe, Jessica, Kimberly and Cara

und ganz besonders für Ilse & The Common Linnets:WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Amber Heard*



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 




 



*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

 


*The Common Linnets*



 

​
770


----------



## Rolli (17 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (17 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Ilse


----------



## Brian (17 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis,klasse Arbeit :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ginny Gardner*








 




 

 

*Margot Robbie*



 



*Nina Dobrev*



 

​
774


----------



## Hehnii (21 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Haben sich ja in der Zwischenzeit wieder ein paar Wallis angehäuft. 

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Rolli (21 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Ladys diesmal :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Gemma Arterton*



 




 

​
776


----------



## Toolman (24 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Mh, das erste hatte ich heute morgen schon fertig. Wenn man nicht gleich alles postet. Biste mir wieder zuvor gekommen :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die reizende Gemma


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Amber Heard*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 




 




 

 

*Sophie Ellis Bextor*



 

​
781


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für Amber, gefällt mir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Bridget Malcolm*



 

 

*Pixie Lott*



 



*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

​
784


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (9 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für die dreifache Bridget :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Heloise Guerin*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Taylor Schilling*



 

 ​
787


----------



## Rolli (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Jetzt fass das bitte nicht als negativ auf sondern als Kritik, ich wäre froh wenn jemand mal Fehler finden würde in mein Wallpapern, ich weiß wie das ist du sitzt vorn Rechner und siehst manchmal einfach die Fehler nicht, das ist wie bei der Rechtschreibung wenn du einen Brief oder eine Bewerbung schreibst. Ich weiß auch das du nicht mehr so viel Zeit in deine Wallpaper investierst. Nur guck dir bitte meine Bemerkungen zu deinem Wallpaper an, vllt bekommst du dann irgendwann mal ein Auge dafür, bei mir hat es auch sehr lange gedauert. Aber wenn man vorm Rechner sitzt und immer auf sein Walli starrt fällt ein irgendwann ein Fehler auf. Es ist dann zumindest bei mir so das man ständig drauf guckt mich stört so etwas dann sehr.





Zudem hätte ich noch ein anliegen was deine Schrift betrifft versuch sie doch mal etwas dezenter zu machen.​


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Danke für die Hinweise. Roter Kreis unten rechts verstehe ich nicht, kann da keinen Fehler erkennen. Etwas ausgebessert 

*Taylor Schilling*



 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ja schon besser:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (12 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Habe gerade mal durchgeblättert. Schon wieder lange nicht reingeschaut. Ziemlich weit oben gefallen mir Gemma und Amber sehr gut. 
Vielen Dank dafür! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Ella Wahlestedt*
(new)



 

 

*Rachel McAdams*



 

​
789


----------



## Schweizer (14 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

wow  der, mir unbekannten Ersten, Elle - sehr hübsch!
Danke _dianelized_!


----------



## Hehnii (14 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Warum habe ich es gewusst, das Du einen Walli von Rachel´s schwarz-weiß-Bild bastelst. 

Hab ich in dieser Woche schon bewundert. 

:thx: für den Walli dazu!


----------



## Rolli (14 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schöne Ladys :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder sehr viele hübsche Mädchen ! - Guter Geschmack !


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Es gibt wieder was zu feiern, Beitrag 6000 :WOW:

*Gigi Ravelli*
(new)



 

 

*Lindsay Ellingson*



 

 

*Nina Dobrev*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 



*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
795


----------



## Rolli (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch zu 6.000 Beiträge und wieder mal eine klasse Auswahl :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schick schick  und :thumbup: für den nächsten Tausender!


----------



## Hehnii (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wenn wir die halben Tausender auch feiern können wir noch mehr trinken. 

Glückwunsch und :thx: für die Mädels!


----------



## Death Row (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Endgeil!

Danke und Glückwunsch!


----------



## RoadDog (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 6000 und :thx: das bei diesem Ereignis auch mein Liebling dabei ist.


----------



## Toolman (21 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für die Braut, und Glückwunsch zu 6k :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (26 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Ninja und congrats nachträglich zum 6k

und wo ich mein Schatzi


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Blake Lively*



 

 

*Hayley Atwell*



 




 

 

*Heloise Guerin*



 




 



*Katherine McNamara*



 




 

 

*Sarah Gadon*
(nochmal in Farbe)



 

 


 




 




 

​
806


----------



## Hehnii (27 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ist bestimmt nicht schwer zu erraten für welche Wallis ich mich besonders bedanke.  

Dankeschön!


----------



## Toolman (27 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für Heloise und Blake, brauch ich das Motiv ja schon nicht mehr verwursten


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für die neuen tollen Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal tolle Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (3 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für die Wallis und besonders für Schatzi


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Anna Friel*



 

 

*Brit Marling*
(new)



 

 

*Caitlin Fitzgerald*
(new)



 

 

*Reese Witherspoon*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (4 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sarah ist schon recht hübsch  :thx:


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: dir besonders für Anna und Reese :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Becki Newton*



 

 

*Josephine Skriver*
(new)



 



*Katharine McNamara*



 

 

*Patricia van der Vliet* 


(new)



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
817


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Auswahl und gute Umsetzung :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (8 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Der Shoot von Taylor hat sich echt zum verwallpapern angeboten :crazy: und Becki ist eh klasse !


----------



## Toolman (9 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für Josephine. Wurde auch mal Zeit!


----------



## RoadDog (9 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen dank für die tollen wallis


----------



## Brian (9 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Danke für die herrlichen Wallis


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Anna Friel*



 



*Becki Newton*



 

 

*Doutzen Kroes*



 



*Josephine Skriver*



 



*Liana Liberato*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
823


----------



## Rolli (15 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Tolle Wallis wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (23 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wie immer , klasse Mädels und klasse Bilder !


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Caroline Dhavernas*
(new)



 



*Doutzen Kroes*



 

 

*Felicity Jones*



 



*Genevieve Morton*



 

 


*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

 

*Taylor Schilling*



 

 

*The Common Linnets*



 

​
830


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Schöne Wallis ein dickes :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Danke für die Herzileins


----------



## Sachse (31 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Ilse


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Tolle Sachen wieder dabei,vielen dank für die tollen Wallis,sind alle ein Gedicht :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (31 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen dank für Taylor


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*AnnaSophia Robb*



 



*Kimberley Garner*



 




 

 

*Rosamund Pike*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 




 

​


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: d14 vor allem für die süsse Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (31 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

ui gerade danke gesagt und schon kommt der nächste Schwung 

recht herzlichen dank für meinen Liebling


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (1 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Danke für Taylor


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Cara Delevigne*



 

 

*Carey Mulligan*



 



*Erin Heatherton*



 



*Karen Gillan*
(new)



 



*Katherine McNamara*



 

​
841


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (15 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

thanks für Katherine und Cara 

könnt ich von dem ersten Bild hier ein Walli bei dir bestellen?


----------



## Hehnii (18 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Haben sich ja wieder einige schöne Wallis angehäuft. :thumbup:

:thx: dafür!


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Allison Brennan*
(new)



 

 

*Bridget Malcolm*



 




 




 

 

*Jennifer Krukowski*
(new)



 

 

*Lily James*



 

 

*The Majority Says*



 

​
848


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Katherine McNamara*



 

​
849


----------



## Sachse (23 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Kat


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Karlie Kloss*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 

*Nicola Peltz*
(new)



 



*Rachel Riley*



 




 




 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
856


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Miranda und Nicola gefallen mir. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ah, da warst du diesmal schneller (mit Karlie) 

schöne Sachen wieder dabei :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Behati Prinsloo*
(new)



 



*Jennifer Krukowski*



 

 

*Maria Amanda*
(new)



 




 




 




 




 

 

*Robin Tunney*
(new)



 

​
864


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (8 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Hier ist Gourmet-Küche statt Fastfood !
Danke für die Mühe !


----------



## MetalFan (8 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



vbg99 schrieb:


> Hier ist Gourmet-Küche statt Fastfood !
> Danke für die Mühe !



Dieser Beitrag muss ja runtergehen wie Öl! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



vbg99 schrieb:


> Hier ist Gourmet-Küche statt Fastfood !
> Danke für die Mühe !



Wenn das mal alle hier im Forum einsehen würden  :thumbup:


*Alexis Ren*
(new)



 




 




 

 

*Kristen Hager*
(new)



 




 




 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
871


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Lecker Mädels :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (14 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

thanks für Robin & Swifty


----------



## RoadDog (14 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

hübsche Mädels, besonderen dank für Taylor


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

New Fave Wallie





*Eliza Taylor*



 

 

*Erin Moriarty*



 

 

*Evan Rachel Wood*
(new)



 

 

*Ilse DeLange*



 

 

*Lily James*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 




 

​
878


----------



## Sachse (19 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Ilse






schicke neuer Fav-Walli und nur noch 1 nicht-Blondine dabei  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Gute Auswahl  :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

:thx: für die letzten Arbeiten. Erin sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus. :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Amalie Schmidt*
(new)



 

 

*Elsa Hosk*



 

 

*Erin Moriarty*



 

 

*Michelle Monaghan*



 




 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 




 




 

​
887


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Wieder mal gute Arbeit :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (24 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Da wurde Miranda aber schnell verarbeitet!  :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



Rolli schrieb:


> Wieder mal gute Arbeit :thumbup: :thx: dir



Naja ein bisschen Auflösung anpassen auf die Desktop Auflösungen ist auch nicht schwer das kann jeder. Er gibt sich mit sein Faves Wallpaper und Signaturen immer mehr Mühe wie mit seinen richtigen Wallpapern soll er lieber eins weniger machen, dafür aber mal seine Photoshop Skills spielen lassen, ich weiß das er gut mit den Programm umgehen kann das hat er bei Skins oft genug bewiesen, aber immer diese ausreden von wegen keine Zeit etwas mehr Energie in ein Wallpaper fließen zu lassen ist echt lächerlich man kann die PSD Dateien auch speichern und ein anderen Tag weiter basteln, dafür hat er das Programm schließlich. Würde mich echt mal wieder freuen auf ein gutes Wallpaper, wo er sich auch Mühe gegeben hat.
Die Wallpaper die er hier seit Monaten abliefert werden dem Programm nicht gerecht dafür kann man auch Gimp nehmen.


----------



## Toolman (24 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*



FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Naja ein bisschen Auflösung anpassen auf die Desktop Auflösungen ist auch nicht schwer das kann jeder. Er gibt sich mit sein Faves Wallpaper und Signaturen immer mehr Mühe wie mit seinen richtigen Wallpapern soll er lieber eins weniger machen, dafür aber mal seine Photoshop Skills spielen lassen, ich weiß das er gut mit den Programm umgehen kann das hat er bei Skins oft genug bewiesen, aber immer diese ausreden von wegen keine Zeit etwas mehr Energie in ein Wallpaper fließen zu lassen ist echt lächerlich man kann die PSD Dateien auch speichern und ein anderen Tag weiter basteln, dafür hat er das Programm schließlich. Würde mich echt mal wieder freuen auf ein gutes Wallpaper, wo er sich auch Mühe gegeben hat.
> Die Wallpaper die er hier seit Monaten abliefert werden dem Programm nicht gerecht dafür kann man auch Gimp nehmen.



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder??
Also eigentlich hatte ich mir ja vorgenommen zu sowas nix mehr zu sagen. Aber was bitte soll dieser abfällige Kommentar?? Es spielt ja mal überhaupt keine Rolle mit welchem Programm man ein Wallpaper erstellt, sei es PS, Gimp, Paint oder was auch immer, solange es einem selbst gefällt - und scheinbar auch noch genug anderen hier!
Es mag für dich vielleicht komisch klingen, aber du wirst nicht glauben, für wieviele Leute ein einfaches 'Resizing' eines schönen Motives ausreicht; weniger ist manchmal mehr! Und nur weil du sooo gut bist mit deinem PS muss das nicht heißen, dass andere das genauso machen müssen! Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.
Komstruktive Kritik zu einem Werk ist ok und würde von d14 sicher auch ernst genommen werden, aber deine Aussagen ala "Wallpaper, die er seit Monaten "abliefert"" oder "freuen auf ein gutes Wallpaper" gehen ja mal garnicht!

Sorry d14, dass ich dafür jetzt deinen thread missbraucht habe. Aber das wollte ich nicht so stehen lassen!

Und :thx: für Elsa und Michelle!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Bekommt man jetzt schon für Kritik ein auf Deckel? Keep Cool, natürlich gefallen manchen Leuten auch Wallpaper in denen einfach nur die Auflösung angepasst ist. Ich finde aber er macht davon zu viele, man kann ja eine gute Abwechslung rein bringen, dann werden auch die zufrieden gestellt für die Auflösungen anpassen zu wenig ist. Also alle mal wieder auf dem Teppich bleiben, nehmt doch nicht alles immer so ernst, es war nur Kritik und die wird man doch wohl noch äußern dürfen oder muss ich zu allem ja und Amen sagen.

Ich weiß halt das in ihm viel mehr steckt und er wesentlich bessere Werke schafft mit Photoshop.

Zudem war der Kommentar in keinster weiße abfällig wenn er so rüber gekommen ist, sorry wollte auf keinster weise abfällig klinken oder ihn damit runterziehen.


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Ich könnte jetzt auch was (richtig) Böses dazu schreiben, aber ich lass es, weil Weihnachten ist 

Ich mach Wallpaper eigentlich nur für mich, weil ich mir die auf dem Desktop gerne anschaue. Da die Fotografen sehr oft gute Bilder machen, ist eine große Bearbeitung (für mich) nicht nötig. Ich teile die hier, weil ich meine dass sie eventuell auch anderen gefallen könnten. Ich schreibe bei anderen auch, wenn sie mir gefallen, wenn nicht, lass ich es einfach bleiben, so einfach ist das. Jemand anderes vorschreiben, wie er was zu tun hat, finde ich unnötig 

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

*Amalie Schmidt*



 




 



*Heloise Guerin*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
891


----------



## Rolli (28 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized14 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Schönes Heloise Guerin Wallpaper, jetzt bitte nicht wieder in den falschen Hals bekommen, es ist nur Kritik. Die Haare auf der rechten Seite sind ein bisschen Blass geworden vllt legst du nochmal ein Brush drüber oder sowas. Ansonsten ist das Wallpaper schon echt gut geworden:thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Inspiriert von einem anderen, dass ich irgendwo gesehen habe

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
892


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Hairbrushes hab ich gar nicht  , müsste ich mir mal anschauen 

*Rosamund Pike*



 



*Vita Sidorkina*
(new)



 

​
894


----------



## Sachse (2 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

thanks für Erin, Rosamund & Elsa


----------



## Rolli (3 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*



dianelized15 schrieb:


> Hairbrushes hab ich gar nicht  , müsste ich mir mal anschauen​



Ist manchmal echt praktisch, vor allem dann wenn das Bild niedrig aufgelöst ist und das Cut Tool von Photoshop nicht alles sauber hin bekommt. Musst natürlich eine Schnittmaske erstellen von dem Original Bild damit die Haare auch ähnlich aussehen, bringt nichts wenn du einfach ne Braune oder Blonde Farbe nimmst.


​


----------



## Hehnii (3 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Hat sich ja mit und ohne Wallis ganz schön was getan hier. 

:thx:schön!


----------



## Toolman (4 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Vita sollte viel öfter hier auftauchen 

:thx: für das WP :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Rachael Taylor*



 




 

 

und noch 2 Klassiker für Metal gefunden 



 

 ​
896


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Elizabeth Banks*
(new)



 

 

*Katherine Waterston*
(new)



 

 

*Lily Collins*
(new)



 



*Lily James*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
901


----------



## Sachse (9 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

thanks for Liz, LIly & Swifty


----------



## Rolli (9 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wunderbar d15 :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Alicia Vikander*
(new)



 



*Blake Lively*



 



*Bridget Malcolm*



 

 

*Ilse DeLange*



 

​
905


----------



## Hehnii (10 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Taylor weiter oben und von eben Alicia gefallen mir besonders gut. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Britt Robertson*



 

 

*Kimberley Garner* :drip:



 




 




 



*Miranda Kerr*



 

​
910


----------



## pofgo (17 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

uhii thx für die Wallis :crazy:


----------



## Rolli (17 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Sehr schön besonders Kimberley :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (17 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

thanks für Miranda, Kimberley, Britt

und natürlich auch für Ilse



& Schatzi


----------



## Hehnii (18 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Oh ja, Kim und Miranda! :thumbup:

:thx:*schön!*


----------



## vbg99 (28 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wieder sehr gelungen; schöne Mädchen wunderbar ins Bild gesetzt!


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Lily Collins*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 




 

 

*Taylor Schilling*



 

​
914


----------



## Rolli (5 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Nette Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Carey Mulligan*



 

 

*Elsa Hosk*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
917


----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Alicia Vikander*



 

 

*Danika Yarosh*
(new)



 

​
919


----------



## Rolli (9 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir besonders für Danika


----------



## Hehnii (12 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Alicia sieht aber auch gut aus. :thumbup:

:thx:*schön!*


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Der nächste 1000er ist voll -> POST 7000 :WOW:






*Lily James*



 




 



*Margot Robbie*



 



*Rosie Tupper*
(new)



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 



*Taylor Swift & Karlie Kloss*



 

​
925


----------



## Toolman (14 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Nette Auswahl! Weiter so


----------



## MetalFan (14 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Dann mal hoch die Gläser!



 :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (14 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

thanks für Swifty


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Ilse DeLange*



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 

 

*Maria Sharapova*



 




 

 


*Miranda Kerr*



 



*Victory Van Tuyl*



 




 

​
932


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wie immer wieder klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (8 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Lily James*



 

 

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

*Sarah Bolger*
(new)



 

​
935


----------



## Hehnii (8 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Da ist ja seit meinem letzten Besuch eine schöne Ansammlung zu Stande gekommen. :thumbup:


:thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (16 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Lily Collins*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

​
937


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (23 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

thanks für Margot & Ilse



(beinah nicht erkannt )


----------



## dianelized20 (27 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Bridget Malcolm*



 




 

 

*Danika Yarosh*



 




 

 
​
939


----------



## Toolman (27 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Schöne Motive dabei  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 März 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Klasse wie immer :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (4 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Hier schaue ich immer gerne herein !


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Greer Grammer*
(new)



 



*Liana Liberato*



 



*Rose McIver*
(new)



 

​942


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*AnnaSophia Robb*



 

 

*Katherine McNamara*



 

 

*Katherine Jenkins*
(new)



 


​
945


----------



## Rolli (13 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Nette Auswahl :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Felicity Jones*



 




 

 

*Kimberley Garner*



 

 

*Lily James*



 

 

*Nicola Peltz*



 



*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
952


----------



## Rolli (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: sehr


----------



## RoadDog (18 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

wieder schöne Wallis hinzugekommen  besonderen dank natürlich für meinen Liebling :thumbup:


----------



## vbg99 (23 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Sehr liebevoll zusammengestellt !


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Josephine Skriver*



 




 

 

*Katheryn Winnick*



 



*Sarah Jones*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
957


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wieder mal klasse :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: für die Walls von Josie


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Vita Sidorkina*



 




 




 

​
960


----------



## Rolli (27 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Hübsche Lady :thx: dir


----------



## Tauseef (17 Mai 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

They are some sexy girls


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Mai 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Bridget Malcolm*



 

 

*Britt Robertson*



 

 

*Danika Yarosh*



 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
964


----------



## RoadDog (24 Mai 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

immer mal wieder reinschauen lohnt sich 

ich :thx: dir


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Klasse wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Mai 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Lily James (+ Laura Carmichael)*



 




 




 

​
967


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die süssen Mädels


----------



## Sachse (26 Mai 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

thanks für Swifty, Britt, Katheryn, Rachael, Kimberley, Katherine (Jenkins und McNamara), AnnaSophia & special für meinen Lieblings-Zombie Rose 

so, das waren alle


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Blake Lively*



 

 

*Britt Robertson*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 

*Olivia Holt*
(new)



 

​
971


----------



## Rolli (14 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wieder mal klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## Sachse (15 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

vielen Dank für Olivia und Schatzi


----------



## Brian (15 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallpaper,vielen dank...


----------



## Devilfish (15 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Danke für die ganzen Taylor-Wallies. Ich sollte wohl öfter hier reinschauen


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Gintare Sudziute*



 




 

 

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
974


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*



dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Gintare Sudziute*​



Kategorie: (Unbekannte) Mädels mit "ausgefallenen" Namen die verdammt gut aussehen! :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (20 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Danke für die tollen Wallis vor allem von Taylor


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (21 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Lange nicht vorbei geschaut. Haben sich wieder ein paar schöne Wallis angesammelt. :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 




 




 




 


​
978


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die nette Sylvia


----------



## RoadDog (22 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

vielen dank für den Taylor Walli :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Lily James*



 




 

​
980


----------



## Brian (23 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Danke für die hübsche Lily


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Hübsch die Lily :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Da waren ja doch ein paar extreme Fehler drin   Zum Glück hatte ich die PSD noch

*Olivia Holt*


----------



## Rolli (23 Juni 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Dann nochmals :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Beitrag 8000* :WOW:

*Ashley Hinshaw*



 

 

*Britt Robertson*



 



*Claire Holt*



 

 

*Vita Sidorkina*



 



Zum Jubiläum gibts ein neues Fave-Wallie 



​
984


----------



## Hehnii (1 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Glückwunsch! :thumbup:

Ich bin ja von Ashley und Claire begeistert. 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis und Glückwunsch d15 :thx:


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Vielen Dank. Ich bin entzückt über die Motive und gratuliere


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thumbup: zur 8.000 und den Wallies!


----------



## MaxHollywood (1 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized13 - International Edition*

naomi super danke dir


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: für Vita und Glückwunsch zum 8000er :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (11 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: d15 für die tollen Wallis und natürlich Glückwunsch zur runden Zahl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Aurora Aksnes* 
(new)



 



*Ilse DeLange*



 

 

*Lauren Cohan*
(new)



 



*Margot Robbie*



 

​
988


----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*AnnaSophia Robb*



 

 

*Rebecca Ferguson*
(new)



 




 

 

*Sienna Miller*



 

​
992


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (13 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Danke für die hübschen Mädchen !


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*AnnaSophia Robb* Special 



 




 




 

​
995


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Schönes Special! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die süsse AnnaSophia aber warum Special


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Dove Cameron*
(new)



 

 

*Karlie Kloss*



 

 

*Lindsay Ellingson*



 

 

*Willa Holland*



 

​
999


----------



## Brian (27 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Danke D15 für die tollen neune Wallis...


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Dove Cameron*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 

 


*Zara Larsson*
(new)



 

​
1002


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Miranda ist heiss :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Kristina Asmus*
(Russia - new)



 

 

Um den Road wieder zu besänftigen

*Taylor Swift*



 

​
1004


----------



## Devilfish (9 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Vielen Dank für Taylor


----------



## RoadDog (9 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

schöne Wallis sind seit meinem letzten Besuch wieder hinzugekommen  :thumbup: :thx:

alles ist gut d15  besten Dank für Taylor :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die beiden Süssen


----------



## nemesis82 (10 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Super Walls  Danke!


----------



## vbg99 (13 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wieder sehr hübsche Mädels, danke !


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Kristina Asmus*



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 




 



*Nina Dobrev*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
1009


----------



## Schweizer (15 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Nina & Sarah in einem post :WOW:
:thx:schön!


----------



## Brian (15 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: für die neuesten Wallis,besonders das von Nina :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (15 Sep. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für sexy Lea und den Rest :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Katherine McNamara*



 

 

*Katheryn Winnick*



 

 

*Nina Dobrev*



 



*Stefanie Scott*



 

​
1013


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Elsa Hosk*



 

 

*Lily James*



 

 

*Melissa Benoist*



 

​

1016


----------



## Brian (6 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die neuesten Meisterwerke :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (6 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Gefällt mir was ich da auf den letzten beiden Seiten gesehen habe. :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (6 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

thx for Nina! Lily, Katheryn, Kristina, Sarah,... :crazy: Danke für alle :WOW::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir besonders für Elsa


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Melissa Rauch*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 




 

​
1019


----------



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Taylor ist echt scharf :thx: dir


----------



## Devilfish (16 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Vielen Dank für Taylor, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Toolman (16 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Nicht schlecht! Damit sind ja so ziemlich alle Bilder verwurstet


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Ich finde bei der Collage hättest du noch dezent ihren Namen mit drauf bringen können und beim unteren Wallpaper gefällt mir der weiße Rand gar nicht hättest du ein anderes Bild verwenden müssen. Guckt denn hier jeder nur auf Taylor


----------



## MetalFan (17 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

^^Jo, was den Namen in der Taylor-Collage angeht bin ich geneigt zuzustimmen. So etwas finde ich recht nett, ist aber kein Muss.
Zu Kritikpunkt 2: Ich habe jetzt minutenlang auf den WP gestarrt um den "weißen Rand" zu finden.
Ich vermute du meinst die Stelle im mittleren Drittel an der unteren Kante des WPs. Allerdings betrifft dies nur die kleinere Version.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Der rote Kreis  Ist ja auch Geschmacksache jeder sieht es anders, micht stört es 



​


----------



## userforusing (17 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Finde Namen auf wallpapern eher unnötig. Man weiß doch, nach welchem Bild man gesucht hat für sein Desktop. Schöne saubere Collage, ohne schnick-schnack, so muss sein :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Mich stört der weiße Rand nicht, wenn andere schon danach suchen müssen  wem's nicht passt, kann ich auch nicht ändern


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Warum dieses hin und her. Der eine macht seine Wallis so der andere macht seine Wallis so  
Interessant ist doch nur das Ergebnis und mir gefallen die Wallis von allen Erstellern so hat doch jeder seine eigene Note. Wäre doch auch blöd wenn alle gleich aussehen würden.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Zoey Deutch*
(new)



 




 

​
1021


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die flotte Zoey


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Diana Vickers*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor & Erin Moriarty*



 

​


----------



## Hehnii (8 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Ich sage wieder Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (30 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

Wieder sehr gelungen, danke !!


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized15 - International Edition*

*Ashley Benson*



 




*Elsa Hosk*



 

​


----------



## Schlaudraf (2 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Danke für die schönen Mädels. :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Bedanke mich für die neuen schönen Werke und dir ein frohes neues Jahr :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Wirklich nur für Metal habe ich mal mein Archiv durchstöbert


----------



## Rolli (2 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (3 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*



dianelized16 schrieb:


> Wirklich nur für Metal habe ich mal mein Archiv durchstöbert



:thumbup: Dann hat sich wirklich auch nur Metal die WPs runtergeladen. 

Damals warst du noch auf dem richtigen Weg...


----------



## Toolman (3 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*



dianelized16 schrieb:


> Wirklich nur für Metal habe ich mal mein Archiv durchstöbert



Ja ne is klar 
Ich begrüße damit den alt eingesessenen Bar Refaeli-Fan :thumbup: Welcome back! 

Schöne Wallpaper :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Paige Spiranac*
(new)



 




 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Hat alles im Griff  :thx: dir für die Schöne


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Kimberley Crossman*



 



*Naomi Watts*



 

​


----------



## Brian (8 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

:thx: D16 für die hübschen Mädels :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

:thx: dir besonders für Naomi :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Eliza Taylor*



 

 

*Lily James*



 

 

*Miranda Kerr*



 




 

 

*Zoey Deutch*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Schöne Auswahl! :thx: für Zoey


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Kelli Garner*
(new)



 

 

*Olivia Holt*
(etwas um die Ecke gebastelt  )



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
1055


----------



## Schweizer (23 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

:thx: für Sarah!


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Katherine McNamara*



 

 

*Maggie Grace*



 

 

*Rachel Riley*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
1059


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Kimberley Crossman*



 



*Lily James*



 



*Saoirse Ronan*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

​

1063


----------



## Schweizer (8 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

:thx: fürs Saoirse-WP
Gefällt mir sehr gut :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Gute Arbeit :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Elizabeth Debicki*
(new)



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 




 

​
1066


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (6 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Claire Holt*



 

 

*Clemence Poesy*



 

 

*Katrina Bowden*



 

 

*Kimberley Garner*



 



*Lexa Shevchenko*
(new)



 

​
1071


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Schöne Auswahl :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (8 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Alina Boyko*
(new)



 

 

*Saoirse Ronan*



 



*Taylor Swift*



 

​
1074


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Oh man jetzt muss ich noch Arbeiten 

:thx: dir d16 für die klasse Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (9 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

huch die Taylor und gleich im dreierpack 

ich danke dir für meinen Liebling :thumbup: und auch für die anderen hübschen Damen :thx:


----------



## Toolman (9 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Eine nette neue 3er Kollektion :thumbup:


----------



## vbg99 (12 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Danke für die hübschen Mädchen !


----------



## dianelized20 (26 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Claire Holt*



 

 

*Hermione Corfield*
(new)



 

 

*Josephine Skriver*



 



*Kimberley Garner*



 

 

*Saoirse Ronan*



 

​
1079


----------



## Rolli (26 März 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Wieder einmal sehr nett :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Nina Dobrev* - Spezial 



 




 




 




 

​
1083


----------



## Rolli (2 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## MetalFan (2 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*



dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Nina Dobrev* - Spezial ​



Einmal zum mitnehmen bitte!  :thumbup:


----------



## Schweizer (2 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Ah!
Da versteht jemand, wie man mir (natürlich nicht nur mir) Freude bereitet. :thumbup:
:thx: _dianelized_ :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Alison Brie*



 




 

 

*Charlize Theron*



 

 

*Elsa Hosk*



 

​
1087


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## RoadDog (5 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

wieder feine neue Sachen dabei :thumbup:

vielen Dank


----------



## Sachse (15 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

ich sag mal vielen Dank für die vielen vielen neuen Motive, mein Desktop brauchte mal Blutzufuhr

speziell Dank für die Zoey Walli :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Blake Lively*



 

 

*Olivia Holt*



 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

 

*Vita Sidorkina*



 

​
1091


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Tolle Arbeiten :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Eliza Bennett*



 



*Gabrielle Aplin*



 



*Olivia Holt*



 



*Vita Sidorkina*



 

​
1095


----------



## Hehnii (24 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Claire und Kim weiter oben auf dieser Seite sind meine Favoriten. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Wieder mal sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## vbg99 (30 Mai 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Wieder schöne Auswahl ! Vielen Dank !


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Juni 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Danielle Arciniegas*
(new: Danielle Arciniegas - Bio, Facts, Family | Famous Birthdays )



 

 

*Elle Fanning*



 

​
1097


----------



## Rolli (9 Juni 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Klasse :thx: dir besonders für Elle


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juni 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Bryana Holly*
(new)



 



*Camille Rowe*
(new)



 



*Greta Gerwig*
(new)



 

 

*Kristen Bell*



 



*Olivia Holt*



 

​
1102


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Nett wie immer :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Juli 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal eben einschieben

*Miranda Kerr*



 

​
1103


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Klasse :thx: dir für Miranda


----------



## vbg99 (20 Juli 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Wo bekommst du die hübschen Mädels nur immer her ?


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Damit hier überhaupt noch mal was passiert 

*Diane Rouxel*
new



 

 

*Lea Seydoux*



 



*Lily James*



 

​
1106


----------



## Rolli (5 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Dakota Blue Richards*
(new)



 

 

*Emily Kinney*
(new)



 

 

*Lili Reinhart*
(new)



 

 

*Mary Elizabeth Winstead*
(new)



 

​
1110


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Feine Wallis wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Suki Waterhouse*
(new)



 




 




 

​
1113


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

:thx: dir für die Wallis der netten Suki


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Bryana Holly*



 

 

*Eniko Mihalik*
(new)



 




 



*Lili Reinhart*



 

 

*Vanessa Kirby*
(new)



 

​
1118


----------



## Hehnii (28 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Haben sich ja wieder einige schöne Wallis angesammelt. :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Klasse wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (29 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Hier gibts auch immer was schönes. :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (29 Nov. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Schönes WP von Bryana :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Alicia Silverstone*
(new)



 

 

*Emma Stone*
(new)



 

 

*Kimberley Garner*



 



*Zoey Deutch*



 

​
1122


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## DatCeleb (15 Jan. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

wansinns frauen


----------



## mfan24 (21 Jan. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Thanks for Alicia. :thx::thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 

 

*Reese Witherspoon*



 

 

*Zoey Deutch*



 

​
1126


----------



## Toolman (1 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Schöne Sachen dabei  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Klasse Auswahl :thx: dir


----------



## lena (6 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Ich freu mich über diese tollen Bilder, egal ob blond ob braun .... ich liebealle Frauen wink2:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Hailey Clauson*
(new)



 




 

 

*Lili Reinhart*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 


*Valorie Curry*
(new)



 

​
1131


----------



## dianelized20 (22 März 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Ashley James*
(new)



 




 

 

*Eliza Bennett*



 




 

 

*Julianne Hough*



 

​

1136


----------



## mfan24 (26 März 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Thanks for Ashley.


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Gemma Arterton*



 

 

*Katrina Bowden*



 




 

 

*Lili Reinhart*



 

 

*Reese Witherspoon*



 

​
1141


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Mai 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Britt Robertson*



 

 

*Christa Theret*
(new)



 

 

*Karlie Kloss*



 

​

1144


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juni 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Angourie Rice*



 

 

*Kimberley Garner*



 

​

1146


----------



## Hehnii (16 Juli 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

:thx: für die letzten Wallis!


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Amy Acker*
(new)



 

 

*Nina Dobrev*



 

 

*Saoirse Ronan*



 



*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
1150


----------



## RoadDog (13 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

:thx: wieder paar feine Sachen dabei


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Angourie Rice*



 




 

 

*Willa Holland*



 

​
1153


----------



## Burgermc (26 Sep. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Genau was ich gesucht habe, danke!


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Angourie Rice *



 

 

*Olivia DeJonge*



 



*Saoirse Ronan*



 

 


 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Zara Larsson*



 

​
1159


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

​
1161


----------



## dianelized20 (3 März 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Angourie Rice*



 




 

 

*Kate Upton*



 

 

*Vita Sidorkina*



 




 

​
1166


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Lange Pause gemacht was d18  aber klasse Arbeiten :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Mai 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Angourie Rice*



 

 

*Erin Moriarty*



 

 

*Eugenie Bouchard*
(new)



 



*Saoirse Ronan*



 

​
1170


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Wieder mal klasse :thx:


----------



## Nobullshit (19 Aug. 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

amazing collection :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Nov. 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Lily James*



 

 

*Lucy Boynton*
(neu)



 

 

*Margot Robbie*



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 

*Sylvia Hoeks*



 

​
1175


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Schöne Auswahl :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

*Saoirse Ronan*



 

 

*Sophie Simnett*
(neu)



 




 




 

 

*Willow Hand*
(neu)



 

​
1180


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2018)

*AW: Wallpaper von dianelized16 - International Edition*

Hübsch :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Feb. 2019)

*Ilse DeLange*



 

 

*Katherine McNamara*



 

 

*Rachael Taylor*



 




 

​
1184


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juli 2019)

*Lucy Boynton*



 

 

*Meg Donnelly*
(new)



 

​
1186


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Kenn ich zwar nicht aber :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Aug. 2019)

Die mussten ja wohl auf den Desktop, gut möglich, dass noch mehr kommen 

*Julianne Hough*



 

 


 

​
1188


----------



## Rolli (16 Aug. 2019)

:thx: dir für die Schöne


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Dez. 2019)

Hab doch glatt mal wieder ein WP zustande gebracht 

*Anna Åström*
(neu)



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2020)

*Ana De Armas*
(neu)



 

 

*Sarah Gadon*



 

 


 

​
1192


----------



## Rolli (10 Feb. 2020)

OH d20 ist wieder fleissig  :thx: sehr


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Feb. 2020)

*Emilia Jones*
(neu)



 

 


 

​

1194


----------

